# Animated Lower 3rds with CP [Deleted]



## roleli (Mar 28, 2022)

roleli submitted a new resource:

Simple Animated Lower Thirds with Control Panel - Simple Animated Lower Thirds with Control Panel  with Custom Dock



> This tool builds on the work done by from from1975 with Animated-Lower-Thirds-With-Control-Panel. This tool allows you too create and edit lower thirds and show and hide them easily.
> 
> *Features*
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## roleli (May 9, 2022)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

